# Apply Effect to Channel in ETC Element



## WFair (Aug 17, 2015)

I know this is basic stuff...but I somehow cannot get it to work. I am new to the Element. I have some k9 Bulldog (led par fixtures) that are set up in 5-channel mode and patched properly into my console. Lets assume the are all in channel 35. I recorded a submaster with channel 35 at FF for all three colors and white. I can successfully fade the lights on/off with my submaster fader. I now want to add a color chase overlay (so my submaster is general intensity and then the effect runs to change colors). I am trying the built in effects so for example, 910 (color smooth) sounds like a good option. I went to [live] and did [chan]35 [effect] 910 @ FF
But i still just have white light.

HELP!! Thanks!


----------



## sashapixie (Aug 18, 2015)

Submasters in Element (and other Eos Family consoles) hold ALL information for a channel at a level. That is to say that unless when you recorded you said [35]{Intensity}[Record][x] then the submaster is holding all the Non-Intensity Parameters at a value as well- thus preventing the effect from taking over.
If you do not use the submaster, but instead say Chan [35][Effect][910][Enter] and then give the channel intensity using the level wheel instead of the sub does it work? If so then the submaster holding non-intensity parameters is in fact the issue.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 18, 2015)

Pretty much what I was going to say. You want to make sure the submaster has no recorded data to override the effect, by default submasters are HTP (Highest takes Precedence) as well (a good thing to keep in mind while programming).
You can also try having your effect included in a submaster, this way you can fade the effect up and out. Create a submaseter and change its {mode} to Effect, then apply the effect to the desired parameters/channels in blind. You can read how to do this in the manual (it has also been discussed in at least one thread here).
Try building your own effect from scratch as well, for a simple colour effect this does not take much time or energy. It will be a great way to continue to learn how the element operates.


----------



## RickR (Aug 19, 2015)

It's also important to know about the Home Color. Most fixtures are set to have their default color be white, all color levels at full. So when your sub goes down if the background is Home then they'll drift to white as the intensity goes down. If the fixtures don't have an Intensity address then it's not so bad, but it's still confusing. Watch the RGBW values carefully as you move the subs.

+1 for building your own effect. I much prefer Absolute effects based on Color Palettes to the built in ones. 

Also get the 2.3 update! Not only are there great color tools, but Element gets CIA tiles for the Non-Intensity-Parameters needed to easily control this stuff.


----------



## WFair (Sep 10, 2015)

I upgraded the software to 2.3
Still not working. In "live" I tried entering this exactly:
[Chan][35][Effect][910][Enter]
and get the message: "No channels were modified"

I get the same message if I try this (copied directly from the manual)...which unnecessarily goes through a group, but was worth trying:
(Channel) [35] [Record][Group][5][Enter]
[Group][5][Effect][910][Enter]


----------



## ScottT (Sep 10, 2015)

Effect 910 won't work with your K9 Bulldog fixtures, because the effect is looking to change the cyan, magenta, and yellow parameters in the fixtures (which these fixtures don't have).

Effects 914, and 917 are the only stock color effects that will work with this fixture. Please note that effect 917 will not change the Amber parameter.

I would suggest watching the Eos effects tutorials section 14 from the Level 1 series, and section 10 from the level 2.


----------



## WFair (Nov 26, 2015)

Scott...
Sorry for the long delay in responding...but this seems to have been exactly the issue. Annoying that it didn't just mix what i have to match the locations on a color wheel that most closely approximate teh effect...but glad to have that mystery behind me. Thanks for your help!


----------

